
Law of the hammer - smartmic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_the_instrument
======
megamindbrian2
I love this quote. For computer scientists everything can be solved with an
algorithm or AI. for lawyers everything is solved by talking about it in a
court room.

